# مسابقة تصميمات العذراء..بمناسبة عيد وصيام ماما العذراء.



## dodo jojo (4 أغسطس 2011)

*+*​
هاااااااااااى..أنا قلت كده ننشط المنتدى بالمبدعين اللى فيه ونعمل مسابقه تصميمات للعذراء..وطبعا المصممين المبدعين الفنانين كتير عندنا..نبدأ بالشروط.​*1-كل عضو من حقه يصمم تصميمات للعذراء اى حجم..شكل..لون..كلام..حد ادنى للصور 10.
2-المسابقه هتبدأ..من أول يوم فى الصيام..لحد آخر يوم فى الصيام..أسبوعين بالظبط.
3-المسابقه هتبدأ من الحد اللى جاى ده على طول الموافق ( 7\8\2011 ).
4- هتنتهى يوم انتهاء الصوم انشاء الله.
5- هنعمل استفتاء لكل المشتركين وهنطلع أول تلت مراكز.
6- الجوايز:
مركز أول:شحن موبايله 5 جنيهات..وتصميم..وشهادة تقدير
مركز تانى:شحن موبايله 3 جنيهات..وتصميم..وشهادة تقدير.
مركز ثالث:تصميم..شهادة تقدير..موضوع تهنئه فى قسم التهانى.
*​وبتمنالكوا كلكوا التوفيق..وانا انشاء الله هبقي متابع المسايقه باستمرار..ربنا يوفقكوا وتطلعوا كلكوا ناجحين..لو فى اى افكار جديده عايزين تضيفوها اتفضلوا..باااااااااااى..اخوكم 
dodo jojo
.​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنه وأنت طيب أخى الغالى​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا نوس نوس


----------



## free20 (13 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك اخى الغالى على هذه الفكرة الرائعة*
*بس انا عندى استفسار لو سمحت :*
* حضرتك بتقول : الحد الادنى للصور هو 10 *
*بس ما قولتش فين المكان اللى هانحط فيه الصور اللى هانشارك بيها علشان الكل يشوفها ؟؟؟*
* لانى هاشارك باذن ربنا *
*ارجو الرد لو سمحت*
* وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 أغسطس 2011)

الصور هتتحط هنا فى الموضوع ده..وربنا يوفقك وتكسبي انشاء الله..مركز اول..يا مسهل


----------



## minasaad201 (14 أغسطس 2011)

دية تصميماتى













يارب تعجبكوا


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جداا

صور راائعه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## minasaad201 (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dodo jojo (15 أغسطس 2011)

الصور غااااااااااايه فى الروعه شكرا..ولو تقدر تعملى اكتر اهلا..وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## minasaad201 (16 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## free20 (17 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام المسيح معكم*
*يسعدنى ان اشارك ببعض التصميمات*
*الخاصة بالسيدة مريم العذراء*
*واتمنى لكم الخير والبركة*

























































*بركةالسيدة العذراء تكون مع جميعكم*
*صلوا من اجلى*
*free20*
*(atef ragy)*​


----------



## minasaad201 (18 أغسطس 2011)

حلوين بس اول صورة هى أحلى صورة فيهم


----------



## minasaad201 (30 أغسطس 2011)

يا دودو جوجو صوم العدرا انتهى و مافيش اى حاجة اتكتبت هناااااا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

كل التصاميم اللى وصلتلى روووووووووعه..وانا اسف اذا اتاخرت..هنعمل دلوقتى الاستطلاع


----------

